# need to put my hedgehog on a diet



## metcaffeine (Nov 2, 2010)

I feel that my hedgehog is getting a little porky! what is the best way(food wise) to trim him down a bit?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

One thing I remember when researching is that if a hedgehog is getting overweight that you can try slowly incorporating a food that has a lower fat percentage. It is really hard to tell a lot of times if a hedgehog is obese because they come in so many sizes and shapes. Some questions that may help for more suggestions: What kinda food he is being fed, How much exercise he gets and does he have a wheel, How many grams he is? I would wait for more suggestions though, these are just some things I could remember right off the top of my head


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

The signs of a fat hedgie are usually extra skin under the arms, double chins, unable to ball up tightly, and sometimes a hump type shape around their shoulders. I've pondered if my own Hester is getting fat, she kind of has the hump thing around her shoulders, but none of the other signs, and she's a biiiiiiiiiiiig girl (620 grams). They say go by shape, usually the shape for 'fat' is when they kind of look as wide as they are long, when looking from above.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been having the same worries with Lily...The vet told me when I took in this past January that she was looking chubby. And that was about....150 grams ago? >.> She's up to 500 grams now. But she can still roll in a ball if I have her on her back and hiss at her. I've been meaning to get some pics of her to post on here and get some second opinions, especially since her yearly wellness visit is due in the next couple of months. I have a feeling I'm going to get yelled at again! :lol: But she won't eat the lower fat food I have in her mix (Chicken Soup Lite). :roll:


----------



## Jellen00 (Nov 22, 2010)

There are finally a number of good quality, properly developed ``hedgehog
foods'' starting to appear on the market. While I have outlined these in the
following section [6.3], I can see things soon reaching the point where using
one of these foods will no longer be the `best' thing to do, but the `only'
appropriate course of action. Unfortunately, they are not yet well
established or widely available, enough, for me to take that position.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, this is disturbing. I feel like we have remotely intelligent bots regurgitating crap onto our boards... *eyes Jellen00 warily*


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Wow, this is disturbing. I feel like we have remotely intelligent bots regurgitating crap onto our boards... *eyes Jellen00 warily*


 OMG! I'm glad I'm not the only one who think this! I think they're trying to advertise their link on depression.

As to the OP, perhaps some pictures, of him rolling into a ball, a shot of him from above would help to see if he really does need to lose weight. Many hedgies may LOOK chunky, but can actually be within their healthy weight. So it's very hard to tell.

Also, what food are you currently feeding now?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

metcaffeine said:


> I feel that my hedgehog is getting a little porky! what is the best way(food wise) to trim him down a bit?


I'm starting to feel the same way about Zoey. Ever since I've started feeding her the blended food, she's pigging out & has gained about 30 grams. I think what I'm going to do is add some more veggies to the mix. 
Does your hedgie have a wheel? If so, about, how much does he use it?



LizardGirl said:


> Wow, this is disturbing. I feel like we have remotely intelligent bots regurgitating crap onto our boards... *eyes Jellen00 warily*


That is so creepy. :?


----------

